# Ricoh 7000GX shows "press form feed" after 1page print



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello valued forum friends,

I have recently purchased a Ricoh 7000GX after mowing through a series of Epson printers and i have been extremly happy with it so far. 

It just started showing me an Error message that says "Remove misfeed Paper Press Form Feed" after printing a full page flawless and in great quality. There is no paper stuck anwhere and if i turn it off and on it comes back to life and prints just fine. 
I have cleaned it through the maintenance menu but no change. 

I know its thanksgiving so maybe im pushing it a little over the limit but in Germany its not that big of a deal here, maybe my printer thinks it is though. These things have their own personality...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bakedbanana said:


> Hello valued forum friends,
> 
> I have recently purchased a Ricoh 7000GX after mowing through a series of Epson printers and i have been extremly happy with it so far.
> 
> ...


Does your actual paper size match your print driver paper size setting?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What happens when you try to do a nozzle
check from the front panel?

Have you printed often with this printer or
is this a new printer?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

The printer is new, when i do nozzle check its the same thing. i get 4 clean grids then it goes into paper misfeed again. The paper size is set to A3 on the printer and also in the printer setup and in illustrator. I work on an imac.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What happens if you use a4?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

same with A4, i have found out that once it says "misfeed" all i have to do is take the duplex unit off and put it back on then press form feed and it works... 

could there be anything wrong with the duplex unit ?

thanks for the help


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

See my video for disabling the duplex unit.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlO2zkgZOBk&sns=em[/media]


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, i have taken the duplex unit off. It is stuck in misfeed paper now, regardless of what i do... maybe there is something stuck inside... 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Did you bypass the duplex unit?
Turn off and on.
Use a4 paper.
I would call Ricoh tomorrow.


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks David, im back to where i was before actually...

Now i just reactivate the duplex switch after i print one page and take the part with the ruber transport rolls on the back on and off and here we go...

Is there a way to reset the printer to factory settings ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not easily.
Did you follow the video?
Turn printer off then on.

Is the paper pushed all the way to the back
of the tray?
Is paper pulled into the printer?

Have you adjusted the paper tray back to
orginal configuration?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

yes i followed all your instructions and its still the same, i got my gopro out and made a little video so you can see it, its kinda dark because its 3am here  but you will get the point... will have the video on youtube in 15 minutes. You have an awesome channel btw, im ordering iphone covers from you tomorrow


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65XEOC1rCUE[/media]

here is my little video, sorry about the light, but you can see how it stops printing, then i bring out the second page, reset the switch of the duplex unit in the back, the printer prints the second page and then stops again...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Ok.

Press menu and then down arrow to
Paper input
Enter
Tray paper size
Enter
Tray 1
Enter

What paper size is shown?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

It says A4 i changed it back from A3 when i switched the paper to A4 like you said.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am out of ideas at this point.
I suggest you call Ricoh.
I will keep thinking.
Go to sleep!


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

lol thank you David


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

bakedbanana said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65XEOC1rCUE[/media]
> 
> here is my little video, sorry about the light, but you can see how it stops printing, then i bring out the second page, reset the switch of the duplex unit in the back, the printer prints the second page and then stops again...


still need help please !


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Does it jam when you do a nozzle check?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Conde_David said:


> Does it jam when you do a nozzle check?


Yes after it prints out 4 nice grids.... beginning to feel a little dumb...it seems to be working, sorry to keep bothering


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

So, ok?

If there is a paper size mis match you will
get this kind of error.

I would not change the paper size at the
front panel. Just keep it on a4.

Your test page in the video: is that a windows
test page?

So is it working?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

no its not i can do the nozzle check and the nit stops working again...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Can you call Ricoh?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

yes i have but they took today off, will be back on monday... is there some kind of sensor inside that could be responsible for this?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, but if the sensor is bad, it should not work
at all.


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

How can i rest it ? or could there be something wrong with the tray ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. The tray could be an issue.
To clarify, after the nozzle check is complete,
You then get a mis feed error?


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes sir misfeed after the nozzle check !


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok the problem is kinda solved. I went sherlock holmes on my Ricoh after everybody told me to just call it a day and found that on the roller unit on the back there is a moving rod with two arms. 
One of the arms sits inside a break beam on the right side below the rolling unit. when a paper runs through the printer the arm is lifted and then supposed to be pushed back by a little spring. 

in my case that spring seemed to be a little weak or misplaced so in between papers that arm would not go back to its original position. 

i fixed it with a simple rubber band that i put around the arm that is centered and pulled it back around the rolling unit. It works like a champ now. I know that i should probably change to whole unit but i will test it for at least a weak. If you happen to have the same problem then pm me i will help, this was a nightmare... 

thanks Conde David your the man!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Awesome! Great job.
Post a photo.


----------



## bakedbanana (Nov 24, 2011)

yes will do tomorrow


----------

